# Attn: SoCal Froggers - beer meets



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Alright SoCal Froggers, 

There are a few things that I have noticed about this hobby: it is fun (others may just call it interesting), there are many good people in it (as strange as we all may be), and many of us like beer (not that there is anything wrong with that). 

Why don't we take the opportunity to hang out together and enjoy those things about this hobby? We live in one of the most prolific micro-beer regions in the world, and that is something to take advantage of. I have been speaking with a few of my friends in this hobby that live in the San Diego area and we have agreed that meeting regularly at some of our favorite breweries can be a great thing.

The thought is that we meet monthly (or so) at a local brewery and that a different member choses the brewery each time. We can hang our for a couple of hours, enjoy some good company and good beer without the pressure of booths, vending, etc...just a relaxed atmosphere where we hang out and talk about whatever (football, families, work, school, whatever)...including frogs.

This is a good opportunity for us to get to know one another, and our families; share knowledge, experiences, and ideas with one another; and to just enjoy the other part of our hobby...the people . Who's in???

This is open to all SoCal froggers: we can share in the drive...I don't mind a bit of a drive for some good beer and good company. Car pooling is always a good option...

If interested, respond here and we can begin to share info...I will follow up in the next couple of weeks with our first meeting time and location.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sounds great to me! Let's get this rolling!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Id be so good with a brew-meet!!!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Where is Jason? I think he is the biggest beer enthusiast I know from SCADS.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

You guys know I'm down forsure , where we kickin this off yet there's a good amount of micro brew places up here by me as well


----------



## LLLReptile (Jan 6, 2010)

*jumps up and down waving*

Can the froggers in our staff come too?? 

-Jen


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

LLLReptile said:


> *jumps up and down waving*
> 
> Can the froggers in our staff come too??
> 
> -Jen


Jen this is open to all frogger in the community!


----------



## LLLReptile (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome!!!

I'll watch the thread, when you guys post a date, I can add it to the staff portal and even see if we can throw it up on the LLL Event calendar with directions etc  

-Jen


----------



## Tyler Jones (Nov 4, 2009)

Just to throw it out there, it would be great to meet up at a brewery. There's no shortage of breweries in the Vista area. Even Orange County has its fair share of great breweries. If I may, I'll propose the following:

North San Diego area
1) Iron Fist - Vista
2) Oceanside Aleworks - Oceanside
3) The Belching Beaver - Vista
4) Lost Abbey - Vista

Orange County
1) Bootleggers - Fullerton
2) The Bruery - Fullerton
3) Beach City Brewing - Huntington Beach
4) Four Sons Brewing - Huntington Beach (Just opened last weekend)

There's plenty more, but I figured that would get the ball rolling.


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Tyler Jones said:


> Just to throw it out there, it would be great to meet up at a brewery. There's no shortage of breweries in the Vista area. Even Orange County has its fair share of great breweries. If I may, I'll propose the following:
> 
> North San Diego area
> 1) Iron Fist - Vista
> ...


All look like great suggestions...I thought I would give everyone another day or two to see the thread, then set our first beer meet for later this month...my thought was that another member would select the next meet...etc. That way we get to hit all the greatest breweries out here


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

*First beer meet location and time.*

Alright SoCal froggers, beer enthusiasts, and socialites:

Our first beer meet will be at Stone Brewery on Saturday, October 4th at 3:00 pm. There is plenty of room, beautiful grounds, great beer, and good food (if so inclined). My suggestion is the following meeting place and time will be set by one of the attendees at this meet. 

Remember, all are welcome including friends, family, and significant others. I look forward to seeing you all there. If you would like my personal contact information, please PM me and I will happily share it with you.

Stone Brewery:
1999 Citracado Parkway
Escondido, CA 92029


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

The time and place works for me.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Just so you know, I hate you guys... 

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Hayden said:


> Just so you know, I hate you guys...
> 
> Hey...its just a plane ride away!!!!
> Aaron, that date and time works for me too!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

erik s said:


> Hayden said:
> 
> 
> > Just so you know, I hate you guys...
> ...


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm in and if anyone from my area wants to carpool let me know


----------



## Tyler Jones (Nov 4, 2009)

I will be there as well!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Unfortenly I have a church retreat that weekend so I won't be able to make it. Hopefully I see you all at the scads meet though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LLLReptile (Jan 6, 2010)

added to the staff portal, and I'll even throw it up on the LLL facebook page, too.  See you guys there! 

-Jen


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Looking forward to it


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Wish I would've seen this post sooner. Would've loved to have gotten together with a few fellow froggers. Unfortunately, I have already offered to drive a few folks from my orchid society to the San Diego Botanic Garden that day, for the San Diego International Orchid Fair San Diego Botanic Garden - Located North of San Diego in Encinitas, California

For those of you coming out for the beer meet, I would highly recommend making a day out of it, and stop off for the Orchid Fair. Also, Andy from Andy's orchids will have their open house that day. If you have never been to Andy's, you are missing out! Here's a link to their open house/events Andy's Orchids - Orchid Species - Event Calendar

Keep me posted on any future meets...or if you make it up my way in OC! - Alex


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

You can also check the Facebook page, Christian has been posting all the scads meet up there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

stkupprnces said:


> Wish I would've seen this post sooner. Would've loved to have gotten together with a few fellow froggers. Unfortunately, I have already offered to drive a few folks from my orchid society to the San Diego Botanic Garden that day, for the San Diego International Orchid Fair San Diego Botanic Garden - Located North of San Diego in Encinitas, California
> 
> For those of you coming out for the beer meet, I would highly recommend making a day out of it, and stop off for the Orchid Fair. Also, Andy from Andy's orchids will have their open house that day. If you have never been to Andy's, you are missing out! Here's a link to their open house/events Andy's Orchids - Orchid Species - Event Calendar
> 
> Keep me posted on any future meets...or if you make it up my way in OC! - Alex


You can bet there will be many more to come! I would enjoy stopping by Andy's one of these days for sure...maybe early Saturday.


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

*Reminder - Beer meet this Saturday*



Celtic Aaron said:


> Alright SoCal froggers, beer enthusiasts, and socialites:
> 
> Our first beer meet will be at Stone Brewery on Saturday, October 4th at 3:00 pm. There is plenty of room, beautiful grounds, great beer, and good food (if so inclined). My suggestion is the following meeting place and time will be set by one of the attendees at this meet.
> 
> ...


Just throwing out the reminder that we have a beer meet this Saturday, October 4th at Stone Brewery at 3 pm. I look forward to seeing everyone there! It will be a great time. PM, text, or call me with any questions.

Aaron


----------



## Tyler Jones (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Reminder - Beer meet this Saturday*



Celtic Aaron said:


> Just throwing out the reminder that we have a beer meet this Saturday, October 4th at Stone Brewery at 3 pm. I look forward to seeing everyone there! It will be a great time. PM, text, or call me with any questions.
> 
> Aaron


So how do we all find each other?


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

You make your best frog call when you show up.


----------



## Tyler Jones (Nov 4, 2009)

Haha! I feel that may not necessarily be the best way....I could be wrong though.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I would just get a number of someone who is going. Unfortunately I am not, otherwise I would give you mine. Just wait a few and I am sure Aaron will be on here and be more than happy to give you his number, so you can call when you arrive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Good question. I figured that there would be at least one person there that everyone would know, but that may not be the case. I do like the frog call idea, but I don't want us kicked out...right away .

Instead of scaring everyone away with a pic of myself, I have included pics of the shirt I will wear that day...it is easy to spot, and it is guaranteed there will not be another person with this on . I will accept any crap for my choice that day

Lastly, if you want my number, feel free to pm me and I will be happy to share it.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Celtic Aaron said:


> Good question. I figured that there would be at least one person there that everyone would know, but that may not be the case. I do like the frog call idea, but I don't want us kicked out...right away .
> 
> Instead of scaring everyone away with a pic of myself, I have included pics of the shirt I will wear that day...it is easy to spot, and it is guaranteed there will not be another person with this on . I will accept any crap for my choice that day
> 
> ...


Niiice favre jersey


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Well. ..today is the day!!!!...just curious ...who's all coming?????


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

erik s said:


> Well. ..today is the day!!!!...just curious ...who's all coming?????


You know I'm in!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Duh!!!! 
And me too!!!!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I should be out that way by 3:30.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Man I wish I could make it. Stone brewery is my favorite place to go. Great beer and great food. Maybe another time. Jealous


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Redhead87xc said:


> Man I wish I could make it. Stone brewery is my favorite place to go. Great beer and great food. Maybe another time. Jealous


Sorry you can't make it Nate, but no worries, there will be more .


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

We had a great time today! It was great to see everyone and their families. Thanks to everyone for showing up and sharing a few beers (and sodas in some cases ) and lots of good stories. We found that we have a lot more in common than just beers and frogs. Because we have the SCADS meet at Brian's next month, we will set another beer meet for December...stay tuned for date, time, and location. This next one will be somewhere in Riverside County (maybe Temecula )...


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks for organizing this Aaron, we really enjoyed ourselves, and look forward to the next opportunity!


----------



## Tyler Jones (Nov 4, 2009)

We had a great time, I'm excited to do it again. Stone is such a cool place and it wasn't too crowded for a Saturday evening. See you guys at Brian's in November.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Great call on location Aaron. ..that was my first time at Stone Brewery. ( going to have to take the wife there now)..had a great time "shooting the bull" with you guys. ..can't wait until the next beer meet!!!!


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey there SoCal Froggers,

I know that it has been a few months since our first beer meet, so I think its time to set up another one. December has been a crazy month for me and unfortunately has been difficult for me to set one for this month that I could commit to...sorry about that. After the holidays, things should slow down (as slow as it can be with 5 kids  ).

Let's do a beer meet here in Temecula. I have yet to visit Black Market Brewery, but I hear some pretty good things about it. To give everyone plenty of time to recover from the holidays, let us say Saturday January 17th at 2:00 pm.

Black Market Brewing Co.
41740 Enterprise Circle N
Temecula, CA 92590
Phone number (951) 296-5039


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I was just thinking that it was about time to schedule another one! The time and place sounds good.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Works for me too..maybe I can come up early and check out your collection Aaron! !!!!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Count me in and I might have to do the same as Erik!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

erik s said:


> Works for me too..maybe I can come up early and check out your collection Aaron! !!!!


Absolutely,

Consider this an open invite...anyone who wants to meet up at my house before the beer meet send me a pm and I will shoot you my address. I really look forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## benjaminfrogs (Sep 26, 2014)

What is a meet like this usually like? 

Another question would be anyone else coming from Orange county?


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

benjaminfrogs said:


> What is a meet like this usually like?
> 
> Another question would be anyone else coming from Orange county?


Hey there,

The beer meet is just an opportunity for froggers and families to get together and shoot the bull, have a beer, and just hang out. We had a great time at our last meet. I encourage you to make it out if you can. I know that it is a hike, and I cannot answer for any of the other OC folks right now. However, we want to change locations each time, so I say the one of you OC folks that shows up to this beer meet sets the location for the next one.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Just to add to Aarons previous post.....the meet is a great place to compare experences. ..learn...and have a good time!!!! It's not so much of a SCADS type meet with sales and trades!!!...


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

My wife and I are In!


----------



## madcatmike (Jul 13, 2013)

Count me in.
The 17th is my first Real day off in almost a year so I could use a beer or two.

-Mike


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

I got to check my calendar , is like to make it since I've missed the last brew meet and scads Arron email me the info please [email protected]


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

If anyone that is going to this beer meet has any peperomia for sale I would be happy!!


----------



## madcatmike (Jul 13, 2013)

Now I'm a little torn. The San Diego Beer Festival is happening the same day at the same time.

-Mike


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

madcatmike said:


> Now I'm a little torn. The San Diego Beer Festival is happening the same day at the same time.
> 
> -Mike


Wow! Bad timing on my part. Sorry about that.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

madcatmike said:


> Now I'm a little torn. The San Diego Beer Festival is happening the same day at the same time.
> 
> -Mike


Personally, I'd be more inclined to go to a location that I know will be populated with people who love frogs AND beer!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Anyone have a Female Oyapok, Female Green Sip, or Powder Blue juvies/ adults they want to get rid of via trade or sale? 
I have some (6-7) extra Understory Reticulatus that are ready to go if anyone is interested in trades or purchase..


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I wanted to mention that I still have a lot of Repashy, if anyone needs cal+, superpig, bug burger, soilent green, or vit A brought to the meet.


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

I am looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow. Keep in mind, there is an open invite to my house before the meet. If anyone else is interested, shoot me a PM and I will send you my contact info.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Dane I could use a small bottle of repashy cal+ but I won't be there until 5pm or later. Don't know if you will still be there or not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

cowboy232350 said:


> Dane I could use a small bottle of repashy cal+ but I won't be there until 5pm or later. Don't know if you will still be there or not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If not, I can always get it and give it to Tommy.


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

Anyone have any bug bugger I can buy?


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

Can you please bring some bug bugger. I would like to buy some. And how much if you do?


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

sideshowbob said:


> Anyone have any bug bugger I can buy?


Dane just posted that he has some to bring. I will shoot him a text to see if he can bring some.


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Had a great time with friends at Black Market Brewery yesterday! Thank you everyone for showing up. Missed the folks who couldn't make this one...there is always next month. I look forward to next month...maybe OC?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

With February drawing to a close, and over a month until the next SCADS, would anyone be interested in another brewery get together some time in March? Maybe the 21st or 22nd? Location is open to suggestions.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Dane said:


> With February drawing to a close, and over a month until the next SCADS, would anyone be interested in another brewery get together some time in March? Maybe the 21st or 22nd? Location is open to suggestions.


Im in.....what about a location near you Dane????????


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm in fore sure. The 21st is a great day for me if that works for everyone else. With SCADS being in OC in April, I like an SD county location!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I can do the 22nd, the 21st is my birthday.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

What does everyone else think about the 22nd?


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Dane said:


> What does everyone else think about the 22nd?


I am there! Thanks Dane!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Celtic Aaron said:


> I am there! Thanks Dane!


Me too!!!!!!


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

Where is it going be at?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

As far as location, I'm going to suggest:

Iron Fist Brewing
1305 Hot Spring Way #101
Vista, CA 92081

They usually have 12-15 beers on tap, including a few specialty styles (and some of the better local food trucks). How about 2pm on the 22nd?


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

That will do!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Celtic Aaron said:


> That will do!


Same here........


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Can't wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Dane said:


> As far as location, I'm going to suggest:
> 
> Iron Fist Brewing
> 1305 Hot Spring Way #101
> ...


 Is this now official??????


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

erik s said:


> Is this now official??????


Yessir! Less than a week away.


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Well gents, I regret to say that I will miss our beer meet this month . Our family plans have changed. I am sorry, but I am working hard to try to make the SCADS meet.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah I requested this Sunday off and instead work gave me a double, I too, won't be able to make it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Bummer! I'll still be enjoying some suds at the location mentioned on Sunday for anyone that still wants to cruise out, but I'm open to another date/location between now and the meet if anyone wants to set it up.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

I requested the 2nd half of my shift to be covered, so ill be there, nice and close for me.


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

sorry I can't make it, have fun


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Bummed....going to miss this one.....the good part is we'll get to b.s. each other at the upcoming SCADS meet! !!!!


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Alright froggers (and very understanding family)...SCADS and Frogday are over and it is time for another beer meet. This time I want to extend it out to OC to bring some of our brothers and sisters from OC and LA into the fold. I know that it is a drive for some, but it is really a few hours of no stress, beer drinking, frog-talking (and whatever else) fun!

Saturday, May 30th at 1 pm

Bottle Logic Brewing
1072 N. Armando St.
Anaheim, CA 92806

(714) 660-2537
Bottle Logic Brewing


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Unfortunately I have had a last-minute schedule change and cannot make this meet. I apologize folks.


----------

